# bayreuth english subtitles?



## mouse art (Nov 30, 2017)

If you go there do they have english subtitles? thx


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome to Talk Classical mouse art.

No.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I didn't want to be harsh with you. But this question has a too simple answer. Bayreuth has been the home of Wagner operas and a frequent place for German Native speakers and Wagner connaisseurs who usually controlled the language (it has been historically a high-profile event and usually opaque about their admission sellings). Now it doesn't happen. But the inclusion of subtiltes in English in the _Festspielhaus_ has never been under debate and I doubt it will ever be. Wagner wanted the audience of the event to be focused only in the drama, not the conducting or the people that were watching the opera like in many 19th century opera houses. Subtitles don't fit into the concept. They do sell German librettos (usually yellow ones), but if you go there (lucky person) you could bring translated librettos in English (like the Metropolitan red ones) and revise them between acts.

There is no other alternative.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Granate said:


> There is no other alternative.


I was fortunate to go to a Ring cycle in the summer and I put in a lot of time to learn the motifs. The interesting thing was how I could follow the story by recognising the interweaving of motifs and it was an amazing experience.

As to the brutality of the answer to this question, it reminds me of the Kitty sketch - Do dogs go to heaven?






N.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Just learn the libretto. 
You can tell what they're saying anyway.
No distractions at Bayreuth; even the 'pit' is not a distraction.
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mouse art said:


> If you go there do they have english subtitles? thx


I am still wondering....why?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Nope. Although the festival has an international draw, the audience remains overwhelmingly German-speakers. In fact, I think there was more French and Chinese than English being spoken when I went.

You're talking about spending thousands of Euros to go to this thing from the UK or USA, most people paying that kind of dime are very, very familiar with the operas they are seeing.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Couchie said:


> In fact, *I think there was more French and Chinese than English* being spoken when I went.
> 
> *You're talking about spending thousands of Euros* to go to this thing from the UK or USA, most people paying that kind of dime are very, very familiar with the operas they are seeing.


I too noticed a lot of French. And also Italian. Strange, given that in Germany in general there are more visitors from USA, UK, Netherlands...

But if you're from the UK you don't have to spend thousands of Euros. You can get decent seats for 200 Euro per opera and with a cheap flight it's not that far... Unless you want to sit through like 5 operas. If you really have the nerves :lol:


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Well during the Salzburg Festival they DO, at least for the operas. Not sure about the drama performances.

PROGRAMME DETAIL

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Die Zauberflöte

A German opera in two acts, K. 620
Text by Emanuel Schikaneder (1751–1812)

New production
In German with German and English surtitles

Duration approx. 3 hours and 40 minutes.


----------

